# Forum Merge



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

For awhile now the AW forum has seemed to be a magnet for those that have nothing better to do then to make it miserable for those that want to enjoy the hobby. At this point it appears that the AW forum has outlived its usefulness and has been merged with the Box Stock forum.



Those that have been around awhile may remember the first slot forums that opened up which became nothing more then a bitchfest. They may also remember that those forums ceased to exist. If the same behavior continues, I will do what is necessary to eliminate the issue.



I was hoping that being adults, those involved would start behaving as such. Just at this time I’ve had enough and will start to take the actions required to bring the spirit of HobbyTalk back to what it is suppose to be.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

You got my support.

I'm tired of some of the negitive and mean spirited threads I've been reading. Randy.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

A/FX Nut said:


> You got my support.


Me too


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

I totally disagree with this decision. 

If there was a problem, I don't see how closing a forum solves it. 

I think the Slot Car forum here should have more sub-forums, not fewer.

I don't visit some other slot car forums as much as this one because they tend to have very limited HO specifc forums (such as a single "HO Cars" forum). I liked that HT had made an attempt to organize related posts, and I think HT could do even a better job at that.

My thoughts.

Some of them anyway.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Hankster-

I have to agree w/ Scafremon......don't punish all of us for the actions of a few.

Bring back the AW area!

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Does freedom of speech mean anything anymore??


Wes


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

WesJY said:


> Does freedom of speech mean anything anymore??
> 
> 
> Wes


Com on Wes, get with the program! 

"9/11 changed everything"
"Trust your Government"

We are doing it for your own good. Sarcasm oN.
Thanks


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I have to disagree with this decision. I read a lot of criticism of the AW product, which I have to agree was correct, along with a lot of suggestions on how I could correct them. 
If you feel that there should be no criticism of the product, then I would suggest you rename this forum to "Advertising for <insert product name>" and be done.

my .02 cents worth

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

there was alot of good in the autoworld forum too..........besides hobbytalk custom work, it was my favorite.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

What's the big deal? We can still post about AW issues here in the box stock area just as we can post about any other stock brands here. As Scaf implied, it may take an extra click or two, that's all.


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

I disagree with the merge. I liked the seperate AW forum, as I only ever posted there. 

What's going to stop those same people from making this forum miserable?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

chriscobbs said:


> I disagree with the merge. I liked the seperate AW forum, as I only ever posted there.
> 
> What's going to stop those same people from making this forum miserable?


I slept on it. I like the idea. But I cant tell you why...  ...I've taken a pledge. :thumbsup: 

Nothings going to stop you from posting your great sneak peaks and previews. 

I think Hank made it pretty clear that banishment is the penalty for not zipping it up and buttoning it down.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Once a poster makes threats, as one poster had done on more than one occassion, the moderator has to shut down the thread. 

I don't understand how anyone can allow themselves to be worked up enough to make public threats, over differing opinions about little toy cars.

Quite pathetic, really.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I kind of liked the AW forum.I dont read the forums as in depth during the summer months,so I guess I missed all of the nonsense that Hank is referring th well,I'll live.

Freedom of speech???? I own a few forums and have moderated a few over the years.Freedom of speech does not apply.These are internet forums,not countries,and they have their own set of laws.

Personally,I try and use the same etiquette as I would if i was in someones house on internet forums.In a matter of speaking,its Hanks house,so I act accordingly,with respect to him and to his other guests.

I hope it all works out.This is by far the best slot forum out there with the best group of folks.The help and knowledge I have gotten from HT is incredible.Would be sad to see it taken down.

Mike


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

WesJY said:


> Does freedom of speech mean anything anymore??


With respect, Freedom of Speech has no bearing here in what is essentially a private forum. When you signed up to start posting at Hobby Talk, you agreed to fairly specific rules and the Terms of Service. As such, you basically gave up your "right" to Freedom of Speech here. You willingly agreed to follow the rules here or you wouldn't be able to post what you did. Thus, no one forced you to sign up to the forums. 

Not trying to be a jerk and get you spooled up. Just sayin' is all.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

Grown men, playing with toy cars, and we have to be admonished by Hank, yet again. We all know the internet emboldens us to act in ways we don't when in the physical presence of others. (For example, I am stark na..er, nevermind.)

We're in Hank's house. If he deems in appropriate to merge forums and thinks that's going to calm things down, then it _is_ his call and has nothing to do with "free speech" (that's a government thing, this is a private BBS). Whether the forum merge "works", or is the best call, is another question altogether. Hank's been willing to listen to ideas in the past -- the very presence of these slotcar forums demonstrates that.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> With respect, Freedom of Speech has no bearing here in what is essentially a private forum. When you signed up to start posting at Hobby Talk, you agreed to fairly specific rules and the Terms of Service. As such, you basically gave up your "right" to Freedom of Speech here. You willingly agreed to follow the rules here or you wouldn't be able to post what you did. Thus, no one forced you to sign up to the forums.
> 
> Not trying to be a jerk and get you spooled up. Just sayin' is all.


gotcha.. i forget that forums are private.. 

Wes


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Yep. I agree that ranting & raving is sometime cathartic and all, but it doesn't do the rest of the folks any good when we do it on a forum such as this. Believe me, I know from having been the ranter, as well as reading lots of rants that both amused and annoyed me. In the long run, tho, it doesn't do much good to that particular aspect of whatever hobby we're talking about. 

As a member of these forums _before_ becoming a Sponsor or even a Moderator, I think that Hank's rules are pretty loose compared to some forums where you can get a thread locked, deleted or heavily edited for mentioning a former member, product, producer or any number of things that the site owner might not like to have mentioned - and no, I'm not picking on any one forum or person, just that I've seen forums out there that are downright draconian by comparison. 

For the most part, all that Hank asks is that folks Play Well With Others, obey the TOS and just relax. After all, aren't the hobbys that we indulge in supposed to make us feel more relaxed?  

It's a shame, tho, that Hank felt he had to do this because of a handful of folks. Still, his forums, his rules. Perhaps he'll reconsider at some point.


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

I've had my complaints about JL/AW. But then I've had my complaints about Tyco, Tomy, Lifelike/Rokar/AmRac, AFX, Aurora, Marx, Bachman, Bauer, Faller, Scalextric, and everyone else. Why should JL/AW have their own forum for it? Do they advertise here or sumpm?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I will address a few items that were brought up.



*Why merge? It won’t stop a thing:* In the past we had a number of slot “racing” topic forums. It seems that subject tends to bring out the nastiness in some. The elimination of the “racing” topic eliminated, for the most part, those problems. It also did cause those “racing” people to leave since they no longer had a place of the own to bitch, moan and cry in… I don’t miss them.



*Why did AW have a forum and no one else?:* I have a history with TL back from when he started JL & PL. With his new venture I thought I would start an AW forum to see what would happen to his new venture and the forum. In the end, it’s the customer (or in the case of a forum, the visitors/posters) that decides if it is successful. His venture is still around, the forum isn’t.



IF I were to bring back an AW forum, I would also create forums for all of the other major manufacturers as there is no longer a reason that AW should get special treatment. At this point the number of posts per day don’t justify that. It would ravage the other slot forums making each only have one or two posts per day…. uninteresting for old and NEW members.



*What about free speech?:* I think that has been explained well enough by others. No need to go there.

Next :dude:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

The AW section was nice to bring attention to a new product. Now that AW has a few releases under its belt, so to speak, I don't think merging the forum into Box Stock will make too much difference.

'doba


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

We all know this is Hank's forum, and we all know that Hank can do whatever he wants to do. 

I disagreed with the closing the A/W forum because I think we need more sub forums here, not fewer. A forum for each of the major slot car manufacturers - sure! Give it a try. If there are only (2) posts in a forum for some length of time, then maybe that one doesn't need to hang around, but what harm was there in trying it? Maybe a Tomy/Racemasters forum would get more discussion on these cars, and might get participation from Racemasters themselves (would save me a trip over to another forum to hear the latest on their products). 

Maybe break down the "Track Building" thread into a few categories, such as "Track Power and Controllers", "Lap Timing", and "Scaf's Track" or break down "Swap and Sell" into one called "Swap", and one called "Sell", and one called "Scaf's Track".  

How about creating forums that are timely and reflect current events and topics that some portion of the members are interested in. Autofest seems to be recent thing going on that people are discussing, so maybe give them a sub-forum. 

True, you can go overboard with breaking things down into smaller and smaller sub groups. But at least we know it isn't too hard to combine them into another if they aren't working out!  

Anyone else have any ideas on what might make this site better? If so, feel free to........well..... I'm actually not sure what we do if we have ideas for improving the site, or if we disagree with something about the site.

Post your thoughts at your own risk.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I liked the AW Forum also but, In a 9 day period 3 threads were locked. I think we can understand the position Hankster is taking, I do. We can still start AW related threads. So it's not that big a deal.

If the deletion of the AW Forum works the way Hankster feels it will, then things should be better or atleast more civil.

Remember AFXTOO? He's on another BB. He left this one because he got fed up with some of the stuff and maybe some of the people going on here. That guy was a wealth of information.

I don't have any ideals to make this BB a better one. I think it's good now. Lots of great people here. Sometimes we all get mad at someone or something posted here. But there is no need to bring it to the level that requires the thread to be locked and/or people banned.

Remember, these slot cars are toys and when we all pass on there not going with us. Randy.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

A/FX Nut said:


> Remember AFXTOO? He's on another BB. He left this one because he got fed up with some of the stuff and maybe some of the people going on here. That guy was a wealth of information.


And that's a shame -- I wish he'd come back.

'doba


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

hankster said:


> It also did cause those “racing” people to leave since they no longer had a place of the own to bitch, moan and cry in… I don’t miss them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


((in my best Beavis/Butthead voice...........))
heehheeheeheeheehee...he said bitch....heeheeheheehehhee

Sorry, had to.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

On a serious note. This is a private forum, as stated above. Free speech has no leg to stand on in the "private" world.


Does free speech mean someone can swear any curse word they want in front of my 3 year old, in my house?..........only if he wants an a$$ kicking


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I think if there was to be a forum added,I would like to see something thats along the line of racing tips,or tune up tips.I think that would be a good place to swap tips on that sort of thing,anything from t jets to full bore magnet cars would definetly work for me,as I enjoy all of them.

I kind of like things the way they are.In the "off season",when slots take a bit of a back seat to other activities in my life,I still stop in here at least twice a day.As it is now,it's easy to pop in and out and see what everyone is up too.

I really miss AFXToo.The guy knew some good stuff,and he is a real class act.I always enjoyed the exchanges we had here on HT.

When I got back into this a few years back,he was a huge help to me on a lot of things.

It would be great if he'd reconsider and jump back in here on HT.

Mike


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> I think if there was to be a forum added,I would like to see something thats along the line of racing tips,or tune up tips.I think that would be a good place to swap tips on that sort of thing,anything from t jets to full bore magnet cars would definetly work for me,as I enjoy all of them.


I think that is a great idea for a sub-forum. Currently, I think those would type of posts would go into "Modeling/Customizing", as would any tips or questions regarding truing tires, or zaping magnets, or adjusting pick-up shoes, cleaning a chassis, etc. "Tuning Slot Cars" would be a great sub-forum for posts like these, and I think that just having the forum for the specific topic helps generate posts and activity.



Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> I really miss AFXToo.


And it appears this could be another subforum - "Come Back AFXtoo!"  

Kidding about that, but I agree with the sentiments. When I found this forum back in Dec 06, and was searching threads on track building, posts by AFXtoo either had exactly the info I was looking for, or (as was the case in most searches) his post was erased, and all I could read were the subsequent posts from people thanking him for the information that at one time had existed, but had since been erased.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

I liked the old AW forum because it was one section I didn't have to keep up with if I didn't want to. As usual, I wasn't paying attention to it, so I missed all the negative stuff. Lucky me. Guess I have to screen current threads in remaining forums more carefully now. 

Lots of bright, creative, (and opinionated) people here. Intelligent ideas and discussions, great projects and customs, enthusiasts as well as people in it for profit. There is the strength and the source of the occasional pitfall. They say in a heated debate that when there are no longer points to be made, and patience runs out, then namecalling starts, and the gavel should drop. Part of the territory I guess. 

I am not so sure each commercial entity needs its own forum. Conflict magnet. A "manufacturer", or someone who wants to sell/assign value to their stuff (the way it is) posts the latest venture, whether it's an A+ product and plan, or some convoluted proposition, and you better have a thick skin. Hand poised at keyboard....flame on..... because guaranteed some are not going to like it and will let whoever know in no uncertain terms. All those good intentions busted like a pinata lol


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

*Can't we all just get along?*

I haven't been on for a few weeks ,so I don't really know what's going on.I don't know what the problem is or who's to blame.I have been in the hobby for about 42 years.HO for about 25.Yes I know I'm old,but I got there.55 my favorite number and car.What I have found is that most people in the hobby are good people.We all love this toy car for some reason.The majority of this group are silent and are just looking to have fun.They will express their opinion and their gripes once in awhile.Then you get the one's that no matter what hobby they are in they will always find something to gripe about.They usually don't last very.The silent majority usually figure out who the jerks are and avoid them.Then the jerks go to some other hobby.I've seen so many who come into this hobby and think because they have 25 cars that they are an authority and that they should be heard.I don't know anyone who has been in this hobby for a long time who would be considered a jerk.Thankfully they get weeded out.So if Hank wants to change his forum,let him.You can always start your own.I think this one is great.Keep up the good work Hank. Thanks Tom Stumpf


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Gents,

I totally understand this is Hank's forum. He can do whatever he wants with it. He can merge all the forums into one, or split it up into 100 different forums, or close the whole shibang down. And, he doesn't have to explain his reasoning for anything that he chooses to do.

It's his house - we are his guests. 

I appreciate that he boots out the rowdy folk, so we all have a better chance at having a good time, here at his place. 

Deep down, I think he wants us here, lest he wouldn't have opened his doors to us. And I also think he might be interested to find out if we are having a good time, here at his place. And while he hasn't asked me "Scaf - you having a good time? Anything you think I could do to make this place more enjoyable?", I'm going to go out on a limb and say "Hank, maybe you could turn on the radio and get some music going", or "Hank, the beers are getting kinda warm - ok if I throw some ice on them?"

I don't know Hank, but he might be open to suggestions, to new ideas. But then again, if the feedback he gets is always "Whatever Hank wants is good for me", then he might just be throwing the party that most everyone wants.

I say let's get some tunes going - and cool down the beers.

Now send me to the cornfield.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I think its easier to find everything HO in one forum anyway. I wouldn't mind if there was only one forum called slotcars and a seperate one for selling and trading. This merge does not bother me at all.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Hank,

Thank You for having the AW thread as long as you did.I can understand why you closed down the forum. If you do add a new thread that would be for the manufacturers maybe just one that would contain all makers... How about "comming soon to a dealership near you" for advance info on up comming releases...


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Beer!!!! Now that's the best damned idea I've heard in a long time.

Seriously, I have no problem with anyone posting information, good or bad, about an experence they have had with a product. That type of information is a great help to everyone. I also don't mind if people disagree with that opinion and post why they don't agree with it or tell about thier opposite experences. You can't pay for this type of information. 

Most people can sift through the information that is given to them and form their own opinion... and that is what it is, their opinion. For those that can't form an opinion, they have far more problems then we can solve here 

What I do have problems with is when these opinions become personal. There is NO place for that here and I would suggest you take it to email. If you are recieving email you don't want to hear, delete it before you read it or add that person to your "blocked" email list.... almost all email programs have that feature.

We'll move on to language. Yes, I did post bitch, damned and even an ass now and then. Personally, I don't have a problem with that IF it is appropate for the conversation. But then we run into that "problem child" that feels it is their duty to push every envelope they can. We all know these types of people and they are the reason that, for the most part, I have to restrict any type of "offensive" language. Give 'em an inch and they'll take a mile!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Some thing we can all agree on!*

New Forum: BEER

Packed with Frosty goodness...  

Cant get a DUI in your hobby room... :drunk: 

Sounds like a win win! :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> New Forum: BEER
> 
> Packed with Frosty goodness...
> 
> ...



3 buddys, 4 pints of peach schnapps, 2 RR crossings, 2 intersections 4 tyco lambos on a 65' 4-lane! Lets play the "beat the train" game, hey! :thumbsup:


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

I go to both forums everyday anyway. If I had to scroll through 100s of other threads to find things I'm looking for I would have a merge problem. No problem here...merge away Hank.


----------



## carnut2256 (Jun 9, 2003)

Just curious though; I looked and maybe missed this, but is there a Moderator for the slots forum?

*looks up, sees his double above him*


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

carnut2256 said:


> Just curious though; I looked and maybe missed this, but is there a Moderator for the slots forum?
> 
> *looks up, sees his double above him*


Hankster and Griffworks .Plus if you see a bad post you can ask Hankster and Griffworks to take a look .Its up to them to act if they wish.


----------



## carnut2256 (Jun 9, 2003)

mrwillysgasser said:


> Hankster and Griffworks .Plus if you see a bad post you can ask Hankster and Griffworks to take a look .Its up to them to act if they wish.


I was just wondering who it was, as I didn't see any names listed at the bottom of the page.

I'm relatively new to the slots board, and don't recall seeing the name Griffworks anywhere, posting or otherwise..

Thanks.

Just did a member search, and that user name doesn't come up


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

carnut2256 said:


> I was just wondering who it was, as I didn't see any names listed at the bottom of the page.
> 
> I'm relatively new to the slots board, and don't recall seeing the name Griffworks anywhere, posting or otherwise..
> 
> ...


 
*Griffworks*







vbmenu_register("postmenu_2059302", true); 
SciFi Modeling Sponsor
My Gallery
Trader Rating: (2)


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

carnut2256 said:


> I was just wondering who it was, as I didn't see any names listed at the bottom of the page.
> 
> I'm relatively new to the slots board, and don't recall seeing the name Griffworks anywhere, posting or otherwise..
> 
> ...


That'd be me. I'm a Sponsor over at the Models section of Hobby Talk, specifically the Science Fiction Modeling forum. Hank has seen fit to allow me to help him out with the overall trouble shooting of the forums by making me a... I dunno... Roving Moderator? Moderator-At-Large? 

Regardless, I've popped in here from time to time to help keep the peace.


----------



## Macs_Little_Car (Oct 25, 2003)

"Super Moderator"

:dude:


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Macs_Little_Car said:


> "Super Moderator"
> 
> :dude:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I guess that'll do, too. Just so long as I don't have to wear tights and a cape, that is. :lol:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> I guess that'll do, too. Just so long as I don't have to wear tights and a cape, that is. :lol:


Glad you like the job. You don't care for spandex? Something in yellow and blue, perhaps?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

joez870 said:


> Glad you like the job. You don't care for spandex? Something in yellow and blue, perhaps?


Might I suggest something in stripes for the referee on the go!


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Hankster,
I understand your point. I have personally posted on AW. I like the new bodies, think the chassis still need work. That's the long and short of my personal experience. My personal experience is that the forum is probably 80% useful and 20% ragging. While AW may have the greatest production runs in the classic Tjet and AFX series, there are others making exciting bodies for these chassis. Lifelike and Tomy/Mattel are still making current slot cars. Maybe slot car collecting could be split into two sections; current to include cars being produced (including similar to the classic styles) and classic (cars no longer currently being produced.) 
I really think that if Dash, AW and anybody else were to read through the posts and filter out the BS they could find helpful feed back on their product.

PS: Off topic, but I have exciting news; NYC is looking to privatize it's river crossings and I'm about to close on a bridge that connects Manhattan w/ Brooklyn. Just think of how many slot cars Ill be able to buy from the revenue?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Here you go, let's se how well it works out.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/forumdisplay.php?f=201

Slot Car Tuning Tips - Car and track tuning tips

Note: I decided to add in the "track" part just because it seems there are some "tricks" in getting some track to run well. While I could have just used the Track Building forum for that, maybe it'll work better in the "Tuning Tips" forum... don't know, we'll see.


----------



## slotrod (May 21, 2007)

Hi Hank
I really will miss the images. I don't always get to see the new AW cars in the works or even some of the custom stuff. I have posted many cars that I have customized with much interest from others. Its is too bad that some are so negitive. I must say that with out the forum, I would not have know how to repair the problems with my cars. Maybe reminders are in order not to bash but aid other to continue and improve our hobby. Thanks


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I know it was getting pretty nasty in there and I personally bashed the AW product, I don't believe I ever really went over the line but that is my opinion. Wiht that said I would have liked to see the AW forum stay alive and the problem posters get a fair warning. If they failed to comply then ban them, and delete the posts, not the forum. I hope in the future Hank will bring The AW forum back as well as create forums for the other manufacturers as he stated he would if he were to bring AW back. There was a lot of info and "spy" photos etc that were great to check out. I still would like to say Thanks to Hank for the forums he is providing, they are a great source of info and entertainment! :wave:


----------

